# China Grove - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Doobie Brothers Classic - China Grove: a quick look at the the way I play this tune......thanks for watching!

guitar - PRS Hollowbody

YouTube - China Grove (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

w00t! I love this tune! looking forward to checking this out when I get home. I love your tutorials, they're always really detailed and well explained.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice tune, but what a gorgeous PRS!!!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

puckhead said:


> nice tune, but what a gorgeous PRS!!!


I'll second that one!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks so much for your kind post and thanks for taking your time to check out the video!

peace,
dale


----------

